# This is the best forum ever!



## Miedin (Feb 5, 2005)

:banana :banana :banana


----------



## persistent1 (Dec 18, 2004)

Miedin said:


> I have been a negitive thinker my whole life, I figured that way I would never get let down.
> 
> Now everyday I wake up with two goals for that day
> 
> ...


Brian Tracy says that Positive Thinking= mental health and Negative Thinking= mental illness.


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

That's a great strategy, and its almost like if you can accomplish those two goals, you can accomplish anything. 

There is so much negative energy thrown at you in everyday situations that it can be very difficult to keep your positive thoughts. However, with practice in can only get stronger.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Miedin,

"although it doesnt help with my anxiety much, I am a much happier person when I accomplish those simple goals...."

....it doesn't help immediately. It actually does, but you're not seeing the full results yet. That's why the goal is to keep working at it!

Positive thinking is hard, but is worth it in the long run,
millenniumman75


----------

